# Tipping on a (river) cruise



## DGS49 (Aug 2, 2016)

I have to admit, I probably over-analyze this, but I give a lot of thought to tipping, and I just got a pamphlet from Viking River Cruises in anticipation of my cruise next week, and the tipping "suggestions" have me a little hot under the collar.

First, my philosophical viewpoint based on residency in the U.S.:  Tipping is a longstanding custom that has, in effect, been incorporated into American law.  Certain jobs assume that tips will be given, and thus are either not subject to Minimum Wage restrictions, or have a lower MW assigned.  The IRS requires some people (e.g., taxi drivers) to report a minimum tip income in recognition of reality.  So, for example, as far as I'm concerned "Baristas" are not entitled to tips because they benefit from the MW laws, unlike table servers.  When I do tip, a range of 10-20% is appropriate, depending on the quality of service.

In Western Europe, table servers (almost always men) are paid a good wage, and thus tipping is not required.  You are paying a premium for your meal, which in effect includes the tip.  If the service is EXCEPTIONAL, one might throw a Euro coin on the table.

Cruises are an altogether different category - or at least that's what the cruise lines want us to believe.  It doesn't follow the U.S. custom (virtually all guests are American), nor does it follow European custom.

Viking River Cruises recommends 2 Euro per day, per guest for the Tour Director, and 12 Euro per guest per day for the ship's staff.  If you go on any guided tours, 3 Euro per person per day for the guides and drivers.

Do the math.  For a typical couple traveling together in one room, 28 Euro per day as a TIP for the "staff."  For each of, say, 500 staterooms on the boat.

So on top of the $10,000 that we are paying for the cruise itself, they want us to fork over another $350 or so as a TIP?  Aren't they paying these people?  What does my ten grand pay for?  If a typical maid takes care of ten rooms, the tip alone (for a 10 day voyage) would be 2,400 Euro!

My experience is that the maid service on cruises is quite good, but it's not my obligation to pay the maid a "salary" on top of what I've paid for the cruise.  I think a 50 Euro "tip" should be plenty for both of us.

Thoughts?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 2, 2016)

yea we dont do euro's lol what is this in real money...and those are suggested tips written by the company underpaying their staff...


----------



## OldLady (Aug 2, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> I have to admit, I probably over-analyze this, but I give a lot of thought to tipping, and I just got a pamphlet from Viking River Cruises in anticipation of my cruise next week, and the tipping "suggestions" have me a little hot under the collar.
> 
> First, my philosophical viewpoint based on residency in the U.S.:  Tipping is a longstanding custom that has, in effect, been incorporated into American law.  Certain jobs assume that tips will be given, and thus are either not subject to Minimum Wage restrictions, or have a lower MW assigned.  The IRS requires some people (e.g., taxi drivers) to report a minimum tip income in recognition of reality.  So, for example, as far as I'm concerned "Baristas" are not entitled to tips because they benefit from the MW laws, unlike table servers.  When I do tip, a range of 10-20% is appropriate, depending on the quality of service.
> 
> ...


The one time I was lucky enough to go on a cruise (not Viking, though--that would have been awesome) I was completely disgusted with how the cruise people had their hands out for us to spend MORE money every time I took a breath.   We weren't expected to tip anyone except the steward, though.  Mine was great, and I was as generous as my pocketbook allowed.  
Accept the fleecing, and have a GREAT time, btw.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 2, 2016)

o m g the damn tip jars...they are everywhere....everyone expects to be tipped for doing their job


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2016)

The only cruise line guide I ever received concerning tipping was to warn us never to all rush to one side of the ship/boat at once...........


----------



## DGS49 (Aug 11, 2016)

Unrelated tangent:  Three days in Amsterdam, trying to get something to drink with a meal.

They should wear a mask and carry a gun over here, particularly when it comes to soft drinks (including - believe it or not - WATER).

Typical of what I've seen is that when you order a "coke" (or similar), you get a small glass of the stuff (4-6 ounces), and they charge you 3-4 Euros.  Think about that: more than $5 dollars for half of a can of Coke.  Literally, half of a can of Coke.

Today, my wife and I were having pizza for lunch and I didn't want to get fcuked like this again, so I ordered a "bottle of water."

"Large or small?"

I ask, what are you talking about?  Is "large" one liter and "small," a half liter?

"No, it's not that much.  'Small' is a glass, and 'large' is a bottle, but it's not quite a liter."

So a "large" water is less than a liter.  That's what I ordered.

SIX FUCKING EURO's!!!  Almost $8 for a quart of WATER!  That's $32 per gallon!  Does clean water cost ten times more to produce than gasoline?  I don't think so.

It is INFURIATING!

Now I'm on the cruise ship and I can have as much fucking water as I want, all included.

Maybe that's why they want me to tip $24/day - to pay for the water I might drink.


----------



## whoisit (Aug 29, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> o m g the damn tip jars...they are everywhere....everyone expects to be tipped for doing their job




  Maybe you'd be happier waiting on yourself? Most people work for tips don't make much salary. We always tip over the custom.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 29, 2016)

Cripes I thought this was a thread about tipping a canoe, or tipping a kayak.

Seriously.


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 12, 2016)

In the U.S. tipping is a whole different matter. PEOPLE WHO ARE BENEFICIARIES OF THE FEDERALMINIMUM WAGE LAW NEED NOT BE TIPPED!  Tipping is to benefit those who are NOT subject to the $7.35 MW.

The "Tip Jar," is therefore BULLSHIT!  Barista's & such make more than MW in salary, and are not entitled to additional compensation for doing their jobs.  This is one reason why I am curious about the appropriate tipping overseas, where there is no minimum wage.  Is it "right" for the employer to pay them substandard wages, then demand that we - the AMERICAN passengers - make up the shortfall, after we have already paid THOUSANDS for the trip, service included?


----------

